# Groundhogs and predictions...



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sad to hear this and sorry for your loss, it seems to always help to talk about such things and remember we are like a family here also.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well said Ed.

Sorry for your loss Short--- grandmothers are/were important to a lot of us.

Mine lays at rest just outside of Brookville, Pa. and I think of her often.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry for your loss ,short.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our condolences to you and your family on the loss Short.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about grandma. They are the best people ever and she will see you again.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Short, I'm sure she will continue to watch over you and your family.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As painful as your loss is, you have been blessed by having such a powerful influence in your life for so long. Wishing a safe trip to Pennsylvania and back.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear about your loss Short, She was a special Lady indeed.

pity that groundhog looked out and went back to sleep....... just stick that head out a little more :m16:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you made it back safely!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds as though she was a remarkable woman.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Your memories that you shared with your grandparents will last for your lifetime. That is something that you will always have.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

take comfort knowing she is now ,free of pain and with your grandfather and if given the choice would not wish to come back


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother Short...


----------

